# I have enabled instant messaging!



## Joe Blow (20 June 2004)

To activate instant messsaging of other users, click on your profile and scroll down until you see "Instant Message preferences". 

Check these three boxes: 

Enable IM preview in IM-Center?:    
Enable Instant Message Popup?:    
Im-Popup shows IMs in new window?:   

Then you're all set up! 

Also be sure to choose your personal mail sound!


----------

